# Multiple Cyclone Separators?



## CowanNavy (Feb 5, 2012)

I just bought my house and I am trying to get my shop temporarliy set up in my basement. I have a good Rigid Shop vac that I like but I am going to mod it with a 5 gallon bucket cyclone separator. I am just wondering if there is any advantage of putting 2 of these separators is series together before allowing the dust/air to enter my shop vac. I know it is pretty cheap to try it on my own but the house is a fixer upper and any money I can save by getting my setups right the first time would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

One separator will be enough; two will cut down on the suction of the shop vac too much.


----------



## CowanNavy (Feb 5, 2012)

awesome… thank you


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

If you use the Dust Deputy, the one cyclone will eliminate most of the dust easily.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

At just $24.95 this makes a great bang for buck separator for your 16gal shopvac and 20gal can. This is exactly what I use on mine. I added a hepa filter to the shopvac and dedicated this system to my miter saw. Works like a champ. I compared this with a Thien separator that I built and it compares nicely, though you have a harder time telling when it is full. Putting it on my MS solved the over-filling issue since it rarely needs emptied. TIP-add some foam-back tape around the inner edge of the separator.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-Gallon-Dust-Collection-Cyclone-Separator/W2049


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Oops! Correction to above:
I bought the larger version of the Grizzly separator ($35). What I linked to is the 5gal version you are asking about. IMO, I would recommend going with the larger, if you are doing very much WW-ing at all. I don't think you would regret it at all.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

If you look here I did a ghetto separator just to have extra capacity. Mine fills fast when planing an it sucks to clean shavings out of the filter. If I can here shavings rattling in the cyclone then its time to dump. I will say I don't notice any loss of suction, but I have a larger system. Also if I watch the bins I would say 80% drops out in the drum and most of the rest drops in the cyclone. there is some in the filter but no system will get 100%


----------

